# Nov12-17 Pier Report



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

im sorry i dont have totally first hand reports, i only fished sunday and monday, but ive been keeping up with it throughout the week. hope this gives some useful info to those that care...

kings have been there pretty much every day. most days there are multiples. all these fish are in the 6-12lb range with an occasional getting up to 20. there is plenty of small bait. there are TONS of small (and i mean small) cigar minnows around the pier. the kings seem to be eating these just fine. seems like they are shying away from heavier leader material due to the water clarity. many of these fish have been caught on light tackle i.e. 6-10lb line.

the winter bonitas havent shown up in vast numbers daily, but each day, there have been some caught. and 2 or 3 of the days there has been a great run with many many being caught. theyare alsoeating these small cigs and white lures.

redfish have been caught off and on through the week with friday being the best. almost all the reds have been well over the slot. eating lures and bait (live or dead). but friday, there was a school of smaller fish that seemed to hang around the pier most of the day when many were caught with quite a few in the slot.

flounder and pompano have been caught, but not in crazy numbers. obie caught a handful of pompano friday (i think it was friday perhaps thursday). there are probably more to be caught, but with the action "on the end" there are few people fishing for pompano.

sharks (just for you clay) have been hooked numerous times in the past few days. none were landed per order of the pier. i personally saw one of the largest black tips ive seen, and a rather large bull (or similar species-too big to be a black tip i think). plus, many pictures of smaller balck tips hooked up. the pier has strict rules about shark fishing, but if hooked on accident, they can provide a fun fight until breaking them off by the pier.

that's about all i got. if my wife lets me go, i may fish this afternoon and ill try to post a report iwth pictures. if anyone is interested, check out www.emeraldcoastpierfishing.com for more detailed reports and PLENTY of pictures of the week.


----------



## Coconut Joe (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Hopefully, I'll be out there Monday afternoon with Seminolewind...


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

well, ive been up a few horus now and my wife is still sleeping... i guess im not going to wait on her. im just going fishing! ill see what i can do, and ill post a report when i get home.

coconut joe, if you and seminolewind make it out, look out for me, i want to see how some of those rods turned out if theyre done! good luck


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

get out there and catch em up



hopefully i'll be out tomorrow


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Any luck today? Weather looked like it was as nice as you could ask for.


----------

